# Critique the new setup!



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

So i'm planning the build now for the new house. i'm doing some things that i've never done before so i could use everyone's input. the basement should be done by the end of winter so i'm going to start to stock pile parts so i can get things going as soon as the basement is done. 

the dimentions i'm going with are:

L= 60''
W= 30''
H = 22''

starfire glass with the euro brace. - who makes tanks?

so volume is about 171 gallons. the tank is pretty close to alex's just a bit shorter in length

first on the list is the BRS 5 stage RO/DI unit (since i'm getting RO/DI from big als now) - $159.99










and a tds meter.

for the skimmer i'm not too educated on what brands are good since i don't have a skimmer now. i was looking into the reef octopus DNW200 (good for up to 200gallons) for $349. not really looking to break the bank with the skimmer but will this do? or is it any good?










for lighting i'm just going to pick up another AI sol super blue, and later on i'll upgrade both of them to the full spectrum lighting when AI releases the upgrade kit for the sols.

for flow, 1 vortech MP10 -










return pumps (x2, two overflows) I want some good flow going on in this tank.

eheim compact + pump 3000 good for 396-793 GPH x2










^will this be enough? quality pumps?

as for the sump i think that will have to be custom made, looking to be around 75gallons, or can i get a new regular tank around that for short coin? input on this would be great because i've never had a sump.

some other things would be a calcium reactor, a vortech battery backup, heaters and some pinpoint monitors and a jbj auto top off.

i'm planning on using the 16lbs of live rock from my 10 gallon to seed the dry rock so that i can aquascape to my liking. the live rock and chaeto will be in the sump.

and those are pretty much the main things, any advice on what to get would be welcome!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the tank dimensions, but a couple of recommendations:

Consider swapping-out the MP10's for one (or even two) MP40's, depending on your rock work/stocking levels - the wee MP10's just ain't man enough for a tank that size (IMO). My 30" long 75g tank had one MP10 on either of the 24" deep sides (24"tall) , and they just about created enough flow... Your proposed tank is as deep (front to back) as my tank was long, and from what I remember, you like your colorful SPS sticks?

For the return pumps, consider the bigger eheim 1260's - a much better engineered pump (again, IMO).

PS: Tbh, my critiques were more a way to quietly subscribe to this build!! Looking forward to following your progress...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not order tank before you visit me and do not by this skimmer until you see mine

I also would not go with 5 stage RODI. Just waste of money on replacement of additional filter.

you can put 10 stages and get 0 TDS or you can have 4 stages and also have 0 TDS

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> as for the sump i think that will have to be custom made, looking to be around 75gallons, or can i get a new regular tank around that for short coin? input on this would be great because i've never had a sump.
> 
> some other things would be a calcium reactor, jbj auto top off.
> !


Waste off money 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> So i'm planning the build now for the new house. i'm doing some things that i've never done before so i could use everyone's input. the basement should be done by the end of winter so i'm going to start to stock pile parts so i can get things going as soon as the basement is done.
> 
> the dimentions i'm going with are:
> 
> ...


Good luck with the set up, This is going to be epic!  If I had to redo it all over again though, I would consider an external overflow, makes the tank look that much cleaner inside without that big overflow boxes in the way.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!
I would change the pump for another one


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Windowlicka said:


> Love the tank dimensions, but a couple of recommendations:
> 
> Consider swapping-out the MP10's for one (or even two) MP40's, depending on your rock work/stocking levels - the wee MP10's just ain't man enough for a tank that size (IMO). My 30" long 75g tank had one MP10 on either of the 24" deep sides (24"tall) , and they just about created enough flow... Your proposed tank is as deep (front to back) as my tank was long, and from what I remember, you like your colorful SPS sticks?
> 
> ...


I do like the colorful sticks..lol see, i was planning on having the most of my flow coming from the return pumps, and running one MP, then if i find that i need more flow i can add another, no big deal.



sig said:


> do not order tank before you visit me and do not by this skimmer until you see mine
> 
> I also would not go with 5 stage RODI. Just waste of money on replacement of additional filter.
> 
> you can put 10 stages and get 0 TDS or you can have 4 stages and also have 0 TDS


LOL fair enough i won't order anything until we talk..lol

i saw the 4 stage but it was only like $10 cheaper than the 5 stage. hell aslong as i'm getting 0 tds i'm happy.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Shoryureppa;279454
the dimentions i'm going with are:
L= 60''
W= 30'' Why not 36?
H = 22'' I would go with a 24 high. Looks much more imposing!
These dimensions are so sweet! I love the Front to back room!
[/QUOTE said:


> -i don't want to go wider because then it would stick out too much into the room, i'm making a man cave so there's going to be a sofa and a 65inch tv so that's about the widest i think i can go in the space, and i think it's plenty.
> 
> i would go higher, but i'm not a tall guy, and compairing it to alex's tank, it's just a good reach to work on it, any higher and i'll hate life..lol or i'll be diving into the tank to turn over a frag plug.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Flexin5 said:


> I do like the colorful sticks..lol see, i was planning on having the most of my flow coming from the return pumps, and running one MP, then if i find that i need more flow i can add another, no big deal.


Forgot to add... My return pump on my 75g is an eheim 1262, rated at 900+gph, and running full-bore and unrestricted (returning through a pair of 3/4" loclines). I fear that MP10's just won't be powerful enough for your tank (unless you have one per linear foot of tank length!) - I'd really prefer others to chime in here and share their opinions/experiences - I think you might quickly regret shelling-out on the smaller MP10s for a tank of those dimensions/volume... Sorry, man!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Windowlicka said:


> Forgot to add... My return pump on my 75g is an eheim 1262, rated at 900+gph, and running full-bore and unrestricted (returning through a pair of 3/4" loclines). I fear that MP10's just won't be powerful enough for your tank (unless you have one per linear foot of tank length!) - I'd really prefer others to chime in here and share their opinions/experiences - I think you might quickly regret shelling-out on the smaller MP10s for a tank of those dimensions/volume... Sorry, man!


Nope your right sorry i ment MP40's.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Flexin5 said:


> Nope your right sorry i ment MP40's.


<and with that, the argumentative English swine gets down from his high-horse, before he suffers a nose bleed>


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggest you will get 2 1262 and save on power heads. ask Alex to see his setup also.
I was reading good reviews on these flow rate adjustable Eheims, but never seen somebody use them and my friends in BA telling that people are not really buying them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> <and with that, the argumentative English swine gets down from his high-horse, before he suffers a nose bleed>


Darrel, did you get married finally?  Probably, you should reconsider now if your bride does not support hobby 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

yea i'm thinking i should go for the 1262's x 2 aswell. they are short money, only $178 from goreef so that sticks in the budget. 

now the skimmer, I can't be spending $1000 so that reef octopus one fits the budget really nice..lol


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

sig said:


> Darrel, did you get married finally?  Probably, you should reconsider now if your bride does not support hobby


Too late for me, Greg - already 12 yrs in... I have to live vicariously through others now!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^don't worry, my wife hate my fish stuff (but secretly likes it when it's done) lol

what do you guys think about stocking? throw out some suggestions about fish too!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> I do like the colorful sticks..lol see, i was planning on having the most of my flow coming from the return pumps, and running one MP, then if i find that i need more flow i can add another, no big deal.


With a tank that size and 2 overflows(I'm assuming one on each side) you will need a very strong return pump. Return umps lose pressure the longer the return lines are and especially if you run valves and elbows. Something to consider. I have a 1262 Eheim with minimal headloss and I don't think it will support SPS. It's basically just there to move water to and from the sump.
At 6' it'll pump about 600gph and that is with a straight pipe and no bends.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Im a flow lover, and I would recommend mp40s but thy depends on what your keeping. As for skimmer get the super reef octopus 2000, the bubble blaster pump is a better pump then the nwb Pumps.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

well to keep this post legit i guess i can post where the tank is going to go..lol

the corner unit is mine










and i think it's going to go right where that green bin in the pile of crap is.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new home bro!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TypeZERO said:


> Im a flow lover, and I would recommend mp40s but thy depends on what your keeping. As for skimmer get the super reef octopus 2000, the bubble blaster pump is a better pump then the nwb Pumps.



The best pump, that I seen and the service from the company also the best

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice tank ideas! Sounds like a nice size- you'd be able to do a back wall and an island in the 36" width. Makes for good viewing from the side. Sounds similar to Alex's new tank.



Flexin5 said:


> what do you guys think about stocking? throw out some suggestions about fish too!


IDK, how about....... YES!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Peninsula!!!!! And I am totally waiting for my invitation to come over and cook for you guys one night so I can stare at your new tank


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

He forgot one thing - how he will put this monster in the basement. It is under the question for the house pictured. Looks like we will need a 50seven to redo the home 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

being 30" it should fit thru any standard door with the help of a few GTA friends I would think


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> being 30" it should fit thru any standard door with the help of a few GTA friends I would think


did you even visited these semi detach homes. I was living in one like this. Hopeful he will not have many turns on the way down. He is going to make a carton box try to bring it down

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks for the help guys.

right now i'm debating on the two eheim's 1262's (900 x 2 = 1800gph) or going with one big pump, the reef octopus water blaster HY-10,000 (2600gph) and making a Y in the plumbing for both returns. also 1 pump is cheaper to buy and not burn as much electricity as running two pumps. the plus side to two pumps is that if one shits the bed atleast i have the other one. do these pumps ever fail?

as for fitting it downstairs, well i'm in the process of getting quotes from custom builders so building it on site is an option. i think it might be quite the pain in the ass to get it downstairs so this way might be easier. i have a viewing of the house on the 27th so when i'm there i can take measurements to see if it can fit down, here's the staircase for the basement










then not in the pic, past the door it turns right and there's a couple of stairs that lead to the main hallway. i think that might be a pretty tight squeeze..lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg, I live in a semi-detached and I fit my tank downstairs with no problem. It' 22x19 and most doors are 27" and if he's going 22" that gives 5" of space....so I don't see why there would be a problem.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Peninsula!!!!! And I am totally waiting for my invitation to come over and cook for you guys one night so I can stare at your new tank


HA! my wife would love that! i'm not sure about the peninsula, IF i could arrange it so that it's not blocking the TV i would, i love how member sweetride has his tank, you can see the tank from so many angles.

actually when i get everything setup and running i'd be happy to host the summer bbq, i have a big backyard with a patio and a swing set and sandbox for anyone who wants to bring their kids


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

In my personal opinion (nobody interested in it ) it is a shame to have these beauties in the basement

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Greg, I live in a semi-detached and I fit my tank downstairs with no problem. It' 22x19 and most doors are 27" and if he's going 22" that gives 5" of space....so I don't see why there would be a problem.


do not compare 18 deep and 27 deep. I worked for a year as a mover and believe me I know what I am talking about.

I assume you paid much cheaper for your tank that this will cost. 
Will you personally take the responsibility to take $1600 tank downstairs and not having insurance?
One month ago I spoke with one guy who does maintenance and new tanks set ups.
They got $2500 tank from the Miracles and miracles agreed to move it in the basement for $1500. Guys of course did not agree and found movers who did it for 600

I also was told that fresh silicon does not like these movements ( no opinion on this one)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^the basement will probably have the most traffic, it's the cave where i'm going to hang out and the wife and kid will probably join me..lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> ^the basement will probably have the most traffic, it's the cave where i'm going to hang out and the wife and kid will probably join me..lol


in this case it is OK 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> HA! my wife would love that! i'm not sure about the peninsula, IF i could arrange it so that it's not blocking the TV i would, i love how member sweetride has his tank, you can see the tank from so many angles.
> 
> actually when i get everything setup and running i'd be happy to host the summer bbq, i have a big backyard with a patio and a swing set and sandbox for anyone who wants to bring their kids


Got to see his( 4sweetride) tank last week. Amazing! Something to strive for.

As for the BBQ, why fight for it? Lets have more than one!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm down for more than one bbq, i just have to make sure that the tank is up and running first! lol 

for stocking, i'm thinking about these so far. i'm not sure how many fish i can fit in there but it's a start. 

occ. clowns x2
black/white clown x1 (all 3 coming from the 10gal)
hippo tang x1
yellow tang x3 (introduced @ the same time, hope they school)
flame angel x1
fire fish x2
six line wrasse x1
maybe a royal gramma basslet


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, they'll fit fine together. Maybe even a few more


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^4 or 5 would be awsome, i'm just not sure how they get along


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Just throwing the idea out there, because everyone else has already provided lots of advice on the equipment, have you considered acrylic? I think at that size it may end up being cheaper, and just as clear.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^i have actually, but the person i'm waiting for the quote from said that it would actually be more expensive so i didn't even bother pricing it out


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

well good news the tank is a go! 

L= 60''
W= 30''
H = 22''



i'll be having Nat, the same guy who made alex's tank make the tank. 3 sided starfire glass, 10mm thick, polished ends, euro brace, internal corner overflows. it's going to be made onsite because i don't think i can risk/fit it going through the doors..lol can't wait! 


now i play the waiting game until the basement gets finsihed


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

well i guess i'll update this, plans kinda turn a right turn..lol

i ended up buying Alex's old tank, the 100gallon rimless w/corner over flow from alcharacter. included with it was alex's eheim 1262 return pump and stand. then i got alex's old sump, and vertex IN180 skimmer.

it would have been nice to have the custom made tank but the price difference was something that outweighed the means. regardless i'm still going to be very very happy with this setup and keep alot of coin in my pocket..LOL (more money for stocking!) i pretty much have most of the equipment and i'm not even close to just what the tank would cost.

i'm picking up everything this weekend so i'll steal a pic from alex..lol










and i'm figuring out the plumbing (my 1st sump setup) trying to just keep it simple and how alex had it, refugium on the left, return in the middle and skimmer on the right.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice steal!!

>jason


----------

